# Drivers For A PS2 Headset?



## Rip_Uk

Hello, I have the usb headset for my PS2 that I have used with the game Socom : US Navy Seals, what I want to do is use this headset in my PC. Does anyone know where I can get the drivers for the headset? (Win XP x64)


----------



## DCIScouts

Do you have a model, or are they the phones that came with the game?


----------



## Rip_Uk

they came with the game.


----------



## Rip_Uk

The model is A0060A and it is a Logitech headset.  I have got the microphone working on the headset but it wont playback into the headset speaker, I can play it back through my soundcard but not the headset.  Any ideas?


----------



## Archangel

does it only have 1 plug?
because pc headsets always have 2 plug's..  1 for the mic, and 1 for the speakers in the headset.   if you're only has 1 plug,..  you cant get the speakers to work im afrad, since the mic port is only for mic's


----------



## Redbull{wings}

go into your audio properties and make sure that under the audio tab the default playback device is your headset


i too use a logitech ps2 headset and they can be tricky sometimes but i have mine setup to where ventrilo comes out the earpiece and my games sound comes out of my speakers so its really quite nice when u get it too work


----------



## The_Other_One

Why don't you people do a little research.  The headset's USB 

As for drivers, I have no clue where to look besides logitech's website.  However, I did a quick google search and found very few posts regarding them.  And, unfortunetly, most other people were also looking for drivers!


----------



## Redbull{wings}

drivers auto installed for me as soon as i plugged it in


----------



## Rip_Uk

Redbull{wings} said:
			
		

> go into your audio properties and make sure that under the audio tab the default playback device is your headset



yes, i have set the default to the headset but the sound still comes through my soundcard and nothing through the headset.



			
				The_Other_One said:
			
		

> s for drivers, I have no clue where to look besides logitech's website. However, I did a quick google search and found very few posts regarding them. And, unfortunetly, most other people were also looking for drivers!



yeah, I did search through google first and found the same results as you.

Now I do believe that this is not a driver problem, and that the headset either cannot playback or I have some settings set wrong somewhere.


----------



## Rip_Uk

I don't know if this image will help you at all. Basically my Logitech USB Headset goes into the front USB port, A lead goes into the green port on the audigy 2zs and then into my amplifier using red/white RCA inputs, then the sound comes out of my wall mounted speakers.  The monitor speakers I don't use.


----------

